# What to look for when finding yellows?



## fishnred (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been looking for 4 years with the first two not finding any:help: Then the third year year it happened I found a go to spot finding just over 800. Wow I was hooked, it was very comparable to hooking my first walleye. Then last year about the same 800 in the same area. Last year I really tried to find a new spot or two. As you walk through the woods what do you guys scan for i.e. trees,water,whatever to help hone in on a mushroom area 

Any help would be awesome, I am really getting exited about looking.

also what do you guys carry in the woods to collect your findings? mmmm


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

What are yellows?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

HardWayMike said:


> What are yellows?


*Morchella *_*esculenta.*
_


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hey FR
Mostly I'm just looking for the right tree types first...
Ash, Aspen, Apple, Elms, ect...
After that soil type, with some type of sand
being best. 

I don't find as many as most so a backpack and paper
lunch bags are good for me.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you in northern or southern michigan? From what i have seen it depends more, i dont find them as well down south in ash or poplles, The best thing for a beginner to do in my opinion is to learn and elm tree, know it good enough to see see it from a long ways off, and then spend your time in the woods looking for the right trees rather than searching unproductive ground, my eyes are more in squirell hunting mode than shed hunting mode when im picking whites greys and yellows if you understand what im saying by that. Good luck hope this helps, o and once you know that elm thennn expand, apple ash, one i had alot of luck with last year was cottenwood, and tulip. couple sleepers


----------



## fishnred (Dec 27, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Are you in northern or southern michigan? From what i have seen it depends more, i dont find them as well down south in ash or poplles, The best thing for a beginner to do in my opinion is to learn and elm tree, know it good enough to see see it from a long ways off, and then spend your time in the woods looking for the right trees rather than searching unproductive ground, my eyes are more in squirell hunting mode than shed hunting mode when im picking whites greys and yellows if you understand what im saying by that. Good luck hope this helps, o and once you know that elm thennn expand, apple ash, one i had alot of luck with last year was cottenwood, and tulip. couple sleepers


I am in the southern part of Michigan in Oakland county. I like the squirrel hunting tip. My tree book just came today. Thanks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

look for the first year dead...or dying lms bark just splitting and turning white


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Look for dieing elms, if you locate a bunch, your chances of finding some are pretty good. I find a ton throughout Genesee, Oakland, and Lapeer counties. The top of a dead Elm will sweep up and in kind of like a ball. Reminds me of an old witches broom. You should be able to spot them from a ways off, pretty distinct looking. I just walked through my property yesterday and located a bunch of them for later i nthe season. Good luck.


----------

